# Mystery Nugget



## Rebex (Jun 17, 2019)

I found this strange deposit this weekend. Any idea what it could be? 
Thank you!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 20, 2019)

Pyrite in a quartz vein.

Göran


----------



## Rebex (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## galenrog (Jun 20, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> Pyrite in a quartz vein.
> 
> Göran



The Swede is right once again. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Rebex (Jun 26, 2019)

So glad I found this forum, thank you for reviewing my post!


----------

